
Ask HN: What do you do if you don't like AI? - dontwantai
Here in Spain Vodafone, Movistar, Telefónica, and other ISP are going to join forces with Google, Amazon, and Microsoft to develop better AI. But I don&#x27;t want to contribute to AI. For example, they allow companies to bill you jointly with your ISP, and that before you allow it. As an anecdote, not long ago as I was switching off my mobile phone a screen appeared and I was subscribed to a music service that I didn&#x27;t want, I complained to my ISP and the ISP said I should complain to the music service. Clearly the main use of AI is to take money from my pocket by selling me  services that I don&#x27;t want. One can try to protect yourself by  keeping away from AI fueled products.
  My mailbox is full of junk ads I don&#x27;t want to read, that is illegal but companies continue filling up my mailbox with junk.
 I really don&#x27;t want my tv and phone to be always listening and ready to  sell me new products. 
I think I am not alone in thinking that some people dislike being treated as idiots. 
The use of  AI will create a toxic market by using asymmetric information: sellers will know a lot about you but you won&#x27;t know  about the products they are selling, I don&#x27;t want to buy IA fuelled junk. 
The main  example of the toxic use of AI is in the realm of education. The distracting and destructive effect of AI fueled products in young kids is a manifest in itself. 
Those who know well how poweful is the enemy are the ones that put their kids away from AI.
 Today AI is the search of a tunnel to puts ads directly in your brain, and use any weakness of your brain to penetrate the attack.
 AI is the biggest Trojan to beat. Surely, the job of many HNers  depends of this use of AI, so is clear what to hope here. Surprising, someone at  Google said that not all weapons are allowed, good to know!
======
sharemywin
To me it's not AI it's the bullshit power dynamic of winner take all
marketplaces.

~~~
dontwantai
Yes, but AI will make the winner to be stronger.

